
Authentication service in microservices by jwt in django - achillesssss
Can anyone give me a example how to implement authentication service by django using jwt. I googled but not find out any appropriate result
======
mjhea0
[https://krzysztofzuraw.com/blog/2016/jwt-in-django-
applicati...](https://krzysztofzuraw.com/blog/2016/jwt-in-django-application-
part-one.html)

